# G8 wheels on my GTO



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

I am in love with my new wheel/tire combo! Now I need to sell the old. The wheel boring process was a lot easier then I thought.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Kinda liking the black stripe too, matches the rims nice.


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a fan of those usually. However, they look awesome with the black accents. What is the drop?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice:cheers


----------



## reddtheLegend (Nov 22, 2012)

what tire size did you go with? i've never considered these in my search for some 19's for summer but i like 'em.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Kinda liking the black stripe too, matches the rims nice.


:agree Pure sex there! :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## othrwmn (May 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, it's was about an 1/8 inch.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

